# AQHA Congress



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Jealous! I would have loved to make it to it. Hopefully next year  Glad to hear you had a good time though, and now you make me regret not going even more


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I pulled out my registration booklet today. I could have gone and done one class for about $600! ****... I told my husband that if I get to where I am consistantly placing on the higher end of the class, then I'm going to congress...... With a horse!!!!

Everyone needs a dream right?


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I am so jealous too! Congress is something that I have been wanting to experience forever...it ranks right up there with Breyerfest, and Rolex on my list of horse things to do, even though I would be happy to just visit the KY Horse Park at the very least.

Sounds like you had a great time....any pics? 


(by the way I love your siggy...I love that song!)


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

I agree, great song!!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

It's on my cell phone!


----------



## PBritton2U (Mar 24, 2010)

farmpony84 said:


> I just got back from Congress. It was my first trip down and I did not see a quarter of what was going on there. It was really neat. I think that if anyone could find the time to go down, that they should, no matter the discipline. It's just something to experience in the horse world.


Sigh. My trainer had the audacity to text me, "Miss us yet?" Argh. Rub it in, why not. It is NO fun watching from home. I want to BE there. Sigh. Next year, FOR SURE. I don't care if I have to sell my husband to get there. Anybody want to buy him? He's good with horses and cars. :lol:

Pam


----------



## PBritton2U (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh, and one of the scandals of the show. CRACKY HAS BEEN STOLEN!!! Lainie is frantic to get him back.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Oh the drama!!!

http://www.equinechronicle.com/irep...cky-mascot-cracky-stolen-at-the-congress.html

UPDATE: Beloved Mascot "Cracky" Stolen at the Congress - GoHorseShow.com


----------



## PBritton2U (Mar 24, 2010)

I had to break the news to Lainie that not even the FBI could help to recover Cracky, although I did try. My BIL is part of a Cyber Crimes task force in Silicon Valley and when I told him what had happened, he laughed. It seems someone stole a Woody doll from their offices last year and that doll has been all over the world. :lol: They have yet to get "Woody" back, either. 

I'm sorry, I can't help but laugh a little bit.

Pam


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

maybe it was a competitor! They took their luck away! And here I thought it was a little bit overkill that the stallion handler for Huntin for Chocolate was sleeping in the stalls with him, of course that was before he sold for $300K


----------



## PBritton2U (Mar 24, 2010)

Yeah, it's a competitor. My money's on Jason and Charlie.

Darn it. They better return him. Lainie promised I could use him next year. I want to rub his sweet little plastic head. 

Pam


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

farmpony84 said:


> It's on my cell phone!


Mine too!!


----------

